# Platinum Vapour - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (3/3/19)

*PLATINUM VAPOUR - DUNK'T*
(Apologies for the skew pic - I guess I was feeling dunk't!)​
Local

Purchased from: Atomix Vapes
Price: R250/60ml

Flavour Description: 
A classic South African chocolate, coconut biscuit, dunked in coffee.

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 6mg
Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

My comments: 
It sounds better than what it is. The chocolate component is rather tasty, but I don’t pick up any coconut and the coffee is just discernable – at times. Overall, it’s a pleasant juice with a light chocolate flavour, but nothing to get excited about.

Would I buy this juice again: No


​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DysectorZA (23/10/19)

I bought this recently, and I found the coffee side really overpowering, like a strong espresso with no sugar. I could not taste any of the chocolate, coconut or any biscuit in the flavour, there was just no sweet flavour to it at all. I was hoping to get some Romany Creams in there, but nothing exciting. You would think if you're "dunking" the biscuit into the coffee and then eating it, the biscuit portion would be more prominent than the coffee. I mixed in a little DNA Java Shake and it made it a lot more bearable and sweeter. Not something I would purchase again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/10/19)

DysectorZA said:


> I bought this recently, and I found the coffee side really overpowering, like a strong espresso with no sugar. I could not taste any of the chocolate, coconut or any biscuit in the flavour, there was just no sweet flavour to it at all. I was hoping to get some Romany Creams in there, but nothing exciting. You would think if you're "dunking" the biscuit into the coffee and then eating it, the biscuit portion would be more prominent than the coffee. I mixed in a little DNA Java Shake and it made it a lot more bearable and sweeter. Not something I would purchase again.



@DysectorZA Different opinions are so interesting and yours is quite the opposite of mine! Fascinating!
btw if you're looking for that Romany Cream taste, have you tried Majestic Vapor - Majestic Creme?

If you're interested in coffees do you know about my coffee research? 

Follow this thread to see what will be reviewed next. 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/page-19

This thread provides links to all the reviews 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/

and in the same thread, below the review links, there's a categorisation of coffee flavours to help you find the coffee that you're looking for. The categorisation is based on the juice-maker's description, not on my subjective opinion.

If you happen to find any new coffees please let me know!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DysectorZA (24/10/19)

Hooked said:


> @DysectorZA Different opinions are so interesting and yours is quite the opposite of mine! Fascinating!
> btw if you're looking for that Romany Cream taste, have you tried Majestic Vapor - Majestic Creme?
> 
> If you're interested in coffees do you know about my coffee research?
> ...



Thanks. I saw a bunch of your reviews of coffee juices. I wouldn't say I'm huge into coffee juices, as I've only tried Paulie's Coffee Cake, this Dunk't and DNA Java Shake and by far the Java Shake is the best coffee juice for my taste buds. I like sweet in my juices and not really into a standard bitter coffee juice.

The Majestic Creme sounds interesting. Pity it does not come in a 2mg nic, as I've found a few 3mg nics just a little too harsh for me for some reason. I also haven't had much luck with chocolate juices. I've tried a basic chocolate juice years ago, can't recall the name, and it was OK, but nothing amazing. And then recently tried the Vapour Mountain ONE and was expecting a nice Bar One flavour, but my taste buds just were not getting anything really related to Bar One. Maybe my taste buds are not cut out for coffee or chocolate juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/10/19)

DysectorZA said:


> Thanks. I saw a bunch of your reviews of coffee juices. I wouldn't say I'm huge into coffee juices, as I've only tried Paulie's Coffee Cake, this Dunk't and DNA Java Shake and by far the Java Shake is the best coffee juice for my taste buds. I like sweet in my juices and not really into a standard bitter coffee juice.
> 
> The Majestic Creme sounds interesting. Pity it does not come in a 2mg nic, as I've found a few 3mg nics just a little too harsh for me for some reason. I also haven't had much luck with chocolate juices. I've tried a basic chocolate juice years ago, can't recall the name, and it was OK, but nothing amazing. And then recently tried the Vapour Mountain ONE and was expecting a nice Bar One flavour, but my taste buds just were not getting anything really related to Bar One. Maybe my taste buds are not cut out for coffee or chocolate juices.



@DysectorZA I also love DNA Java Shake! If you like sweet juice then look at my categorisations of coffee with Caramel. Those are the sweet ones. Actually, there are very few bitter coffee juices. I don't think they'd sell!

I've also tried Vapour Mountain ONE and I was disappointed. It does nothing for me at all.

Do you know that All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke offers a choice of nic strength? You can choose whichever nic strength you want. The basic price is with zero nic and then X amount is added per mg of nic. Can't remember how much now - have a look at the website. 

And just by the way, you can choose your VG/PG and even the bottle as well!

They have awesome flavours in various flavour categories - some pretty unique ones too! I've reviewed all the coffees of course - you could perhaps look at my reviews.

Their prices and delivery fees are reasonable too, because they supply direct to the public. You can't buy their juice at any vape shop.

Here's their website.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

